# Frösch und Kröten



## Epalzeorhynchos (28. Aug. 2006)

Hi.

Wollte mal ein paar Bilder von einem miner 3 __ Frösche, die zu Zeit in meinem Teich sind reinstellen. Es ist einer der 2 Grasfrösche oder Springfrösche, da bin ich mir nicht so sicher. Wer es weis kann ja helfen.

Den Wasserfrosch hab ich noch nicht vor die Linse bekommen. Der ist sowas von scheu.

Und hier noch eine kleine __ Erdkröte.

_Edit by Dr.J (Bildgröße angepasst und als Anhang eingefügt)_


----------



## Dr.J (29. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Frösch und  Kröten*

Hallo Mirko,

Super Bilder! Ich würde mal sagen es handelt sich indeed um Grasfrösche. 

Ich würde meinen Gast auch gerne fotografieren, aber irgendwas hat der gegen Paparazzis.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Aug. 2006)

*AW: Frösch und  Kröten*

Hi Mirko,

sind alles Gasfrösche. Der Springfrosch (Rana dalmatina) ist sehr viel schlanker in Kopf und Körper.

MfG Frank


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (2. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Frösch und  Kröten*

Hier noch eins von heute.

_Edit by Dr.J (Bildgröße angepasst und als Anhang eingefügt)_


----------



## Dr.J (2. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Frösch und  Kröten*

Hallo Mirko,

bitte denk beim Hochladen der Bild in Orginalgrösse, dass andere noch kein DSL am Start haben (in vielen Gegenden ist DSL nicht verfügbar), sondern mit ISDN oder Analogmodem arbeiten. Ich würde gern, dein OK vorausgesetzt, die Bilder verkleinern und als Anhang einsetzen.


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (2. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Frösch und  Kröten*

OK, kannste machen.

_Edit by Dr.J erledigt_


----------



## Charly (5. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Frösch und  Kröten*

Mein Glückwunsch.. denke auch, dass es Grasfrösche sind. Die stillen, die selbst in der Brunftzeit nur ein mattes *Ooompf ooompf *machen. Und ansonsten viel __ Bodendecker ausserhalb des Teiches mögen, da sie nicht immer im Wasser sind. Und außerdem sind sie herrlich unscheu.. zumindest mein Weibchen.. das Männchen schwächelt sehr hektisch dagegen ab.. 
Toll.  liebe __ Frösche hast du da!!
LG 
Charly


----------



## Mink (5. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Frösch und  Kröten*

Hallo Ihr!!!

Habe eben auf dem Weg zum Teich einen knapp 4 cm große dunkel braune __ Erdkröte aufgesammelt, Mal Fotografiert und wieder abgesetzt.
Was macht die da? Das sind gut 20 m zum Wasser? oder Wo fühlen die sich wohl?
Fand die kleine Kröte richtig süß!!!


----------



## Digicat (5. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Frösch und  Kröten*

Servus Martin
Und wo ist das Foto von der __ Erdkröte ???

Die Erdkröte (wie der Namen schon sagt) laicht nur am Wasser ab und zieht sich dann in "nicht Nasse" Gebiete zurück, was aber nicht ausschliesst, daß sie hin und wieder zum Teich zurück kehrt ( habe ich allerdings noch nie beobachtet ).
Siehe auch hier: 

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut

Ps.: @ Mirko: spitzen Fotos !!!!


----------



## Epalzeorhynchos (5. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Frösch und  Kröten*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Ps.: @ Mirko: spitzen Fotos !!!!


 Danke! Aber nichts im Vergleich zu deinen.


----------



## Mink (5. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Frösch und  Kröten*

Hi@all

Hier sind die beiden Fotos.
Sie blieb ganz brav sitzen und ist nach ihrem Fotoshooting ihren Weg weiter stonziert...   
Sind aber leider nicht so toll wie die ganzen anderen bilder hier


----------



## Kimba95 (3. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Frösch und  Kröten*

Hallo,
ich bin begeistert von Euren Teichbewohnern. Bis auf eine kleine __ Erdkröte habe ich bei uns noch nichts gesehen. 
Kann man __ Frösche auch anlocken, habe mal irgendwann was darüber gelesen?


----------



## Christine (3. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Frösch und  Kröten*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Die __ Erdkröte (wie der Namen schon sagt) laicht nur am Wasser ab und zieht sich dann in "nicht Nasse" Gebiete zurück, was aber nicht ausschliesst, daß sie hin und wieder zum Teich zurück kehrt ( habe ich allerdings noch nie beobachtet ).



Hallo!

Doch - tut sie. Unsere Erdkröten kommen den ganzen Sommer an heißen Tagen abends auf ein  abkühlendes Bad vorbei. Wobei die kleineren länger zusammen "abhängen" (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes). Einige haben sogar relativ feste Uhrzeiten dafür. Und fast alle haben Lieblingsplätze.


----------



## Digicat (3. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Frösch und  Kröten*

Servus Christine

Danke für deine Beobachtung  



> Einige haben sogar relativ feste Uhrzeiten dafür


Die haben bestimmt eine "Innere Uhr" .

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (3. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Frösch und  Kröten*



			
				Kimba95 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man __ Frösche auch anlocken, habe mal irgendwann was darüber gelesen?


 
Hi "Kimba",

wenn wir nicht irren und Deine Beiträge richtig verfolgt haben, ist jetzt Dein Teich ca. 2 Monate alt....

Warte einfach mal bis zum nächsten Frühjahr, da sind wir ziemich sicher, dass ein Anlocken der Frösche nicht mehr nötig sein wird. Unsere erste Bauphase des Teiches hatten wir dieses Jahr im Mai ... und kaum war das Wasser eingefüllt hatten wir über 30 Frösche im Teich. Die meisten davon haben wir wegen der Nachtruhe allerdings in ein benachbartes Biotop umgesiedelt.

Also hab einfach Geduld, die Frösche werden Deinen Teich mit Sicherheit entdecken, wenn es auf die Paarungszeit zugeht.


----------



## Kimba95 (3. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Frösch und  Kröten*

Hallo Claudia und Ludwig,
ich glaube, ich werd mich dann mal ein wenig gedulden müssen. 
So viel ich weiß, sind in unserer Nähe auch keine Biotope und kaum andere Teiche oder Gewässer, von denen sie zu uns wandern könnten. Aber mal abwarten.


----------



## Regina (4. Okt. 2007)

*AW: Frösch und  Kröten*

Hallo zusammen,

heute hat sich der Nachwuchs von diesem Jahr mal ablichten lassen.


----------

